# New user introduction



## cplesley

Hello, everyone.
I'm new to the boards. I do have a Kindle 2, but I mostly use the Kindle app on my iPad to read Kindle books. And I've been writing fiction for about 15 years. My first novel just came out, and my second will appear later this year. I posted a description of the published book in the Book Bazaar.
Best,
C.P. Lesley


----------



## Tristan Higbee

Howdy, welcome aboard!


----------



## DouglasWickard

Hello Kindle Boards,
I, too am new to the boards. I bought my first Kindle in January after my first novel was published. (Three for the family also). I also downloaded the Kindle App on my Android and was happily surprised at how easy it is to flip through the pages. Will post a description of my new book on Book Bazaar, but wanted to shout out to the world. Thanks!


----------



## lpsimone

Just joined. I'm a little unsure about what to do, but I'm glad to see a thriving community all about books for the Kindle. I own two kindles and have loved every thing about them. I am a writer and a kids librarian so I look forward to reading recommendations for books to read and to make recommendations. My book The 212 Prophecies: Heir of the Jaguar came out on Kindle in January. 

Hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## Duke Fischer

Hello to everyone, I'm new to the boards here my wife has a kindle fire, I'm a pc guy. Sorry. I've been writing erotica fiction for about 6 month now have two books out. Look forward to meeting and chating with you all.


----------



## thietkelogo

Hi,

My name is Thiet, i am a newbie
I am from Hanoi city, Vietnam and work as a graphic desiger for Mythuat24
I am 31 years old
I am male
My hobbies include visiting art exhibitions, drawing and designing
My favorite author is Dean Koontz
I love pop music
I own 3 websites for graphic desgin
I want to joint this forum to discuss about kindles


----------



## ABPotts

Hi there. Never quite sure how to introduce myself on these things which is daft really. I can write complete novels but a bit of spiel for the back cover or an intro and I'm lost! Oh well. Here goes. I'm a bookkeeper by day and a novelist by night. Only one of those two activities pays the bills and no prizes for guessing which one. I am a scifi geek but I also love crime and thrillers. That's about it really. If you'd like to know more, just ask   Thank you.


----------



## dennis7450

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the boards, but have two novels on Kindle.  

I'm also looking for some reading suggestions.  My last favorite mystery series was the DRAGON TATTOO series, and my last favorite novel read was THE PARIS WIFE.  
Looking for a good read.
Thanks,

Dennis
p.s. any suggestions on how to promote my own stuff on Kindle is appreciated.


----------



## AnnikaHowells

Hello, another newbie. I'm a 25 year old Australian and I've recently published my first novel. I'm a new Kindle owner too so I'm looking forward to finding some great literary gems to fill it with.


----------



## jm2872

Hello everybody,

I've just arrived at kindle boards.  Yes, I'm another new addition and I'm very pleased to become a part of this community.  

I've been writing on a consistant basis for the last 6 months.  I primarily write short stories although I do have one novelette and a novelette in progress. I enjoy writing horror and science fiction.  I am not a published author but I plan to self publish my first novelette before summer's end.

I do not own a kindle, but I intend on purchasing one in the near future.  Currently, I have kindle apps on my pc and laptop.  I love it.

I'm excited to be here and look forward to many interesting conversations.

jm


----------



## Joaquin

Hello everyone!  I'm so new that I'm not sure I should be here! LOL

I don't own a Kindle, nor any other eReading device...YET!  I'm a new author who has questions about some of the ePublishers that no doubt you've all tried.

Right now, Book Baby is looking pretty good to me after reading other blogs about them.  Smashwords as well.  I do have some specific publishing questions if you guys don't mind

Thanks!  Joaquin


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, Joaquin!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hello to all the new members.
C.P.,  Douglas, L.P., Duke, Thiet, AB, Dennis, Annika, jm and Joaquin.
Glad to see you here at KB.
Hope you enjoy your stay.
Intinst has provided you with a good guide to where to find things.
So browse around and ask questions - most of us will be happy to answer.


----------



## SherrillWillis

Hi all - brand new to the boards and trying to figure out how everything works. I look forward to trading tags and hope to eventually learn how to do my signature line


----------



## Arcane

Name: Arcane
Age: 23
Role: Self-Published Author
About me: I'm a self-published author under a pen-name and write primarily in fantasy. I don't own a kindle physically but I do own an App for my PC. My favorite genre is Urban Fantasy.

Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## culpetm

Hi Everyone. I'm Tim from Texas. Looking forward to getting involved!


----------



## JessaGilbert

Hiya!! I'm new to the site, just thought I'd drop in and introduce myself!!


----------



## JN

Greetings to all! My wife and I co-authored our first book (The Dowel House Secret) and uploaded to Amazon last week. I did my autobiography last year -- solely for our kids, grandkids, and future family -- and had the urge to continue writing. We are retired and my wife had a story worked out in her head, so we spent ten months building a plot around it. Great fun! We are now beginning the second book, and hope to have it complete early next year. At least the cover is ready, so that's a good start on the project!

I am here to learn from each of you, and look forward to gaining from your experiences.

JN


----------



## jllefort

Hello everyone! I too am a new arrival. I have had my Kindle Fire since Nov. and I love it. I'm also new to the publishing world. My first book Gray Storm 'The Stone of Fate ' was recently published on Kindle and I'm really excited. I love to read and I'm constantly looking for new arrivals from self published authors. After reading the book's description I look at the reviews. I love learning what the reader is looking for in a book. I have found some wonderful reads by reading the reviews and I'm looking forward to finding more.


----------



## Gsus

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!  OK, I'll be honest.  I needed to post something so I could edit my profile!  Don't hate me for it!


----------



## topstoxx

Hello Everyone! 

I have enjoyed reading the posts on this board for the past month and decided it was time to join and get active! I am an aspiring author and enjoy hearing about everyone's experiences in the publishing realm. I also enjoy designing book covers and do it on a freelance basis. I look forward to "talking" with some of you in the near future. Have a great day!

B.M. Stocks
aka - Topstoxx


----------



## Sutton Shields

Hiya! 

I'm new, nervous, and seriously happy to have found these boards! lol Even though I can't wait to publish my first novel, I'm so scared! And I feel like a complete dork for being so nervous. 

I can't wait to meet you all.   I'm so hoping that by getting to know everyone, I may be able to calm my nerves and actually enjoy this journey.  

~Sutton Shields, author of The Merworld Water Wars, FINS (Wave One): "Take a fish-phobic girl, divide her by one hot merman, add a splash of his crazy ex-merbitch, and you get one stinky school year."


----------



## Inna Swinton

Hello everyone.  I am new to the Kindle Boards.  I have been writing for several years and will publish my first novel later this year.  I love my Kindle Fire!  I am currently reading a few books on it including Super Sad Love Story by Gary Shteyngart - for my book club - and the Kasdan Method for positive parenting (Kasdan is one of the original Yale habit philosophy scholars).  Very interested in all the writing on habit especially as it applies to success in writing and other creative ventures and also in how to instill positive habits in children.  Not sure how to use the Kindle Boards yet, but here it goes.  Cheers, Inna


----------



## cfaux

Hi Everyone:    I'm excited to begin this adventure and meet other aspiring and accomplished authors.  I just learned about Kindleboards.com last night at an author reading.  She mentioned how Kindleboards helped her in her journey to becoming a New York Times Bestselling author (reply if you want to know who it was).

I am an owner of a beautiful Kindle Fire (named Kindle--I didn't know you could call it anything else ) I think my husband has become jealous of the time I spend everyday with this new relationship in my life.  However, he can't really complain too much, since he was the one who bought it for me last Christmas!  Haha

Ready, set, go!


----------



## Candace Sams

Hello everyone!!!

New user here...and I mean 'new'. I'm just getting use to everything. If you have tips for getting around this massive amount of material...please let me know.  

Thanks for your patience ahead of time!!

Candace Sams (aka C.S. Chatterly)

www.candacesams.com
www.cschatterly.com


----------



## LadaRay

Welcome! I think the key is to explore topic by topic slowly and see which topics resonate with you and where you want to contribute. You can start your own topics, too. Cheers!


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, New Members!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## lamontweaver

Hello,
I am a new author who just recently completed my first novel. I want to join this forum and just wanted to say hello everybody.


----------



## ZimblerMiller

I'm a fiction and nonfiction author with several of my ebooks in the KDP Select program. I also have a Kindle, and I particularly love the ability to enlarge the font size of any book.

I often blog about Amazon opportunities for authors at http://www.PhyllisZimblerMiller.com and have written the short ebook TOP TIPS FOR HOW TO MARKET YOUR BOOK ON AMAZON AND FACEBOOK. My Amazon Author Central profile is at http://amazon.com/author/phylliszimblermiller


----------



## Mike Player

Welcome! Dive in!


----------



## JohnO1

Hi everyone first day here and trying to get used to the format of everything. I have just published my first book yesterday and I am officially launching it on 1 August with a Free Book promotion. I have always wanted to write and have written plenty of reports for work and some articles for please but I want the opportunity to do it full time. This is step 1. My author page is https://www.amazon.com/author/johno my first book is called God: A Question Of Evil it addresses the question "If God is such a loving God why does He allow suffering pain and evil to continue.

The purpose of the book was to write a book that addresses the "Big" questions asked by all of us when they see all the suffering that surrounds us. It is done in the format of two friends discussing these big questions over a cup of coffee. It is designed to be an easy read but also to cover the difficult question and not hide from the difficult things that come up when we are asked this type of questions. The book is the first in The God Conversation Series"

I hope you check it out and I would love your feed back. Make sure you get it for free on Launch Day 1 August 2012.

John O


----------



## scouserdog

I am from Australia and have just got my first kindle - looking forward to participating here.


----------



## derekcpower

Seems to be a popular thread for just saying "Hello I've joined the site."

Hello I've joined the site


----------



## NancyHerkness

I've been hearing great things about Kindleboards, so I'm excited to be here for the first time.  Mine is a four-Kindle family, one for each of us, and our Kindles are all different shapes and sizes.  I read on the regular old Kindle because I spend so much time at the computer, and the e-ink is easier on my eyes.  Right now I'm reading Stephen King's 11/22/63 on my Kindle, which is a lot easier to carry around than the large tome.

I'm also an author with three books currently available on Amazon and a fourth one on the way--from one of Amazon's own new publishing imprints, Montlake Romance.  That's another reason I'm so excited to be here on Kindleboards.  I'm obviously a big Amazon fan.  

Great to be here!

Nancy Herkness
www.NancyHerkness.com


----------



## Dhdonaghe

Hello.  My name is David Donaghe and I love my kindle.  I paid $36.00 for it on eBay.  I am also an author.  Check out the five star review of my biker fiction novel, Thunder Road.  I am also the author of Monroe's Paranormal Investigations and the Cave Man action adventure series.  I look forward to meeting all the people on Kindle Boards.


----------



## lvhiggins

Hello, folks, I'm a newbie here and looking forward to becoming a part of the community.  I'm a writer, reviewer, and book fanatic always looking for recommendations in all genres.  Can't wait to dive in.

Lisa Verge Higgins
www.lisavergehiggins.com


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome to the new members.
Glad to have you.


----------



## JKEP

Hello! I am a new member and look forward to being a part of this community. I am a writer and review books on line as well as keeping up to date with my favorite authors--John Saul, Dean Koontz, & James Patterson. This is a great way to find out about new authors and revisit favorite books once again.


----------



## owenchoi

Hello, everyone.

I'm Owen from Raleigh, North Carolina. I published a novel, Tendrils of Life, in paperback and kindle editions in July. ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PWSG2O )

For the past few months I practically resided in the CreateSpace community. People there were very nice. And now on the kindle side, I find it's much larger community. Hope it is not too difficult to learn the geography of the kindle community and get to know its people.

Soon I will create a thread for the book on the Book Bazaar. Hope many people look that up. I own Kindle DX and Kindle Touch.

Thank you,
Owen


----------



## Bryant Delafosse

Howdy. I'm Bryant Delafosse, the author of The Mall, a horror/sci-fi thriller in the tradition of King and Koontz. Hallowed my 2nd novel will be released in October. I was born and raised in Southeast Texas, hold a degree from the University of Texas at Austin and also write screenplays. I live in Southern California with my wife, son, and Miniature Schnauzer, Luna.










My quote of the day:
_"I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by."_
Douglas Adams


----------



## ValerieJLong

Dear all, 
may I introduce myself? My (pen) name is Valerie J. Long, and I am a writer of erotic scifi/fantasy action thrillers. I'm living and writing in Wiesbaden, a bit more than a stone's throw away from the US air base in Erbenheim. 
I've come here because I joined Operation E-Book Drop. 
Cheers
Valerie


----------



## Daisy13

Hi all. I'm from Belgium where e-readers aren't that popular yet. So when about a year ago my (American) bf got it for me as a gift I was instantly addicted . Though I'm not a writer like most of you seem to be haha.

I'm not a native English speaker so ever since I started reading in English I've been trying to catch up on books that most of you probably read in school. I'm still browsing around but if there's a good thread for this, would love if someone could link it to me!

greetz from Antwerp


----------



## snedelton

I am new here too. In fact so new, I don't even know where to post about me and get my profile going...any help would be great...

Steven


----------



## Missy B

I've lurked quite a bit on the boards and finally decided to join. So, hi, officially.


----------



## ChloeW

Hi

I'm Chloe, a Kindle owner and Kindle author. I was completely against the idea of reading anything other than a physical book at the start but as soon I saw a Kindle, I loved it and had to get one.  A few months ago, I published my first Kindle book - it's non-fiction about home organization (I'll post more over in the Book Bazaar). I read almost anything, except fantasy but prefer thrillers. Anyway there seems so much to read here, I'd better get busy!

Chloe


----------



## LadaRay

Welcome to KB!


----------



## MartinKee

hi guys.

I'm a novelist who has been lurking in the shadows for a while, but finally decided to come up for air. Touching base on the Introductions seems to be what all the cool kids are doing these days.  

I'll save my plugs for the book bazaar.

-M


----------



## kdogg103

hey everyone! 

I am Kendrick a.k.a. kdogg. I like to read and I guess it brought me here. I enjoy reading and chatting in forums, but the most amazing thing about it is that there are real people out there to connect with about certain things. It could be from anything from a-z. Thankful for begin here already.


----------



## Eileen C 1972

Nice to be here.  I learned of this community through a great article by Liliana Hart in NINK, the newsletter of novelists, Inc.
I'm an historical novelist published by Macmillan in fiction and New Street Communications in non-fiction.

--Eileen Charbonneau


----------



## Marc Avery

Hello everyone. I'm new to the community. I am an author as well as an avid reader. I hope to connect with new people.

-MQW


----------



## xzendor7

Hi Everybody,

I'm a fractal artist that takes a unique approach to fractal art by taking the math out of the fractals and creating unique fractal imagery that doesn't look like fractals at all.

Since my creations are gaining in popularity I decided to publish my first paperback book through Amazons Createspace and then make a Kindle version.

Looking forward to learning the ins and outs of this evolving platform.

All The Best.


----------



## Sam Kates

Hi Everyone

Another newbie here. Kindle reader and author. UK based.

Looking forward to getting to know some of you, so to speak.

Sam


----------



## BarbaraJDelaney

Hello!  I am Barbara!  I am new to this forum and am excited to utilize it!


----------



## supaflex

Hi i'm mitch, nice to meet ya all!


----------



## connieb

Hi, everyone: I'm new to the boards. I just published my children's ebook on Kindle. I'll see if I can add the link:  http://www.amazon.com/Create-World-Power-Thought-ebook/dp/B008TW10D2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346456271&sr=1-1&keywords=i+create+my+world

Thank you so much!
connieb


----------



## jcfantasywriter

Hello,

I write software as a day job but fiction (fantasy and horror) is my passion. I recently published a collection of previously published fantasy stories through KDP.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Carroll Bryant

Hello everyone, I am Carroll Bryant. A little about me, I am a songwriter, having written 20 songs that are posted on youtube under my channel name TheCarrollbryant, I am also an author of four E-books, which are available for all major E-readers (Kindle, Sony Reader, Nook, ipad, Kobo and more) I am also a poet and an avid blogger. This looks like an interesting forum. Glad to be here. Hope to meet many of you. Thanks.


----------



## gt500

Hi everyone , I am new to the Board. My name is Dr Frank Manson.
Based in South Africa .Don't have a kindle yet , but have published my first kindle book.
Hope to spend a lot of time here and learn a lot.

Cheers Frank


----------



## John Kraft

I am another newbie to the Kindle Boards. I use both Kindle for PC and a Nook for traveling.

I am an author with my first ebook up on Amazon and I hope to get to meet and discuss both reading and writing with other Board users.

There will be more about my book on the proper board.

Until then - Hello to one and all!

John Kraft


----------



## tomovjunior

Hello. My name is Alexandar and I am post - apocalyptic writer who is looking for realization abroad. I like the non - standard points of view toward the world and the human existence. If You are interested can see my works:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt4u25_unexpected-tales-from-the-ends-of-the-earth-book-trailer_music

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FUTURE-GONE-ebook/dp/B00950SRJ2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Future-Gone-Alexandar-Tomov/dp/1442133929/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009225F3E


----------



## BruceF

Hi everyone,

I see that most folks here have published already. I haven't, but I aim to pretty soon. I'm looking forward to being here and meeting folks.

Bruce


----------



## tomsarega

Hi all,

Tom Sarega - author of Dreamcatchers - After Darkness Light here. I read the threads on these boards countless times as I dipped my toes into the self-publishing so finally I am taking the plunge and joining. Hello to all!


----------



## jatkin

hello, new self published author here who reads forums but hasn't really participated yet.  See how it goes


----------



## Alkinea

Hello!

I'm new here too.
I re-discovered kids literature when my son recommended me to read "The Golden Compass." I found it so different from what I had as a kid! After reading hundreds of kid's books, I decided to write one.
I have a kindle and a nook, but still love paper books.

Alki Nea


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, Everyone!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## travconfessions

Hello Everyone!!!

Hello Everyone!!! My name is Julie Morey and I am the author of Travel, Sex, & Train Wrecks a travel memoir about my adventures and misadventures in Southeast Asia. I have my Kindle free days coming up Oct. 12 and 13 and am working hard on my promotions. 

I am an avid traveler, having been to over 50 countries and am currently working my way through South America, while writing my second book. 

I've had a kindle for over 3 years and LOVE IT!!! Unfortunately, while trekking in Huaraz a couple days ago, I jumped a little too enthusiastically into my tent and landed on my Kindle.  While, now excited to have an excuse to upgrade, I have to figure out how to get one in Lima, Peru. 

Happy to meet all of you!!!


----------



## Dynamite-Debs

Hi everyone,

I'm Debbie and I'm new to Kindleboards.  

I love horrors, thrillers and a little Women's Fiction (when I want a holiday read).  

I love books and try to read at least one a week!


----------



## Robin Lamont

Hi - My names is Robin Lamont and I'm new to Kindle boards - I'm an author looking for ways to connect with readers and other authors - Happy to be aboard!


----------



## Lord Mahoney

Greetings, all.  I mostly read on the train, and I read very slowly.  Glad to be here!


----------



## MaggieBean

Hello, everyone. I'm Maggie Bean. My husband, David, and I operate a small indie publishing company (BeanPods Press, LLC). We have three passions (okay, more than three -- three major passions, then): Reading, writing, and gardening; not necessarily in that order. Together we've been city journalists for magazines and newspapers. A big AND here, we garden for most of our food on 2 acres in North Fulton, Georgia. We have chickens, too!

We don't own a Kindle, yet. We read the books that we download on our cell phone. The books we publish, though, are/will be available on Amazon and Smashwords. Since both websites carter to the Kindle, I thought it was high time I started learning a little about them.

I've enjoyed the publishing industry immensely -- so far. There are great people floating around this worldwide web of ours. And since, I'm a people person; I build relationships everywhere. I hope to make a lot of new friends here and to help all of you in any way I can.


----------



## LadaRay

Welcome to KB!


----------



## Gayle Miller

Hi, I'm Gayle. Not much to say about myself except I'm Scottish, I've recently released my fantasy novel Dark Waters on Kindle, I write scifi/fantasy and I have a love for ancient mythology. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## esmereldajones

Hi there from Australia. Although I haven't bought a Kindle yet, the Medici leather cover by Oberon Designs would have to come with it. I am a Kindle Edition Amazon author and write old curiosities, classed as historical/vintage fiction. What an communicative board this is! Bye for now, 


Esmerelda Jones


----------



## Matthew Milson

Hello everyone! 

I'm Matthew Milson.  To tell you a little bit about myself: I received my first Kindle 2 years ago as a Christmas present.  I wasn't sure how I would like it, not being able to turn pages and flip through a book to skim around, but of course I absolutely fell in love with the Kindle and haven't looked back.  

I first heard about this forum through watching an interview with Hugh Howey (the author of the Wool series - which is a fantastic read).  I'm an author myself, looking to publish a book on the Kindle very soon and so I've been trying to get as much knowledge on the subject as I can, and learn from other authors' experiences.  Well that's pretty much it.  I look forward to combing through these forums, and hopefully I can help others who are going through the same process that I am.


----------



## Kathie

Hello folks!

My name is Kathie and I'm a little bit of a book addict.  My friends and family got me my first Kindle for my last birthday and I have been hooked ever since.  I've already got over 176 books downloaded onto it, a lot of them from the free book section of Amazon, where I lurk on a daily basis.

I read just about everything: horror to romance, fantasy to chick lit and so on and so forth.  I'm a huge fan of the fantasy genre - pretty much all of it: traditional fantasy, urban fantasy, epic stories and young adult novels.  

I was shooed here to the Kindle boards by Arkali who couldn't believe that I wasn't already an active member here.  She said y'all were a great bunch of folks and that I would fit right in.  I'm always looking for recommendations for what to read next, as well as Firefly/Supernatural/Calvin and Hobbes themed wallpaper for my Kindle screen. 

Outside of casual reading, I am an editor for the independent/self-published author sector, I would love to make some contacts here with new and upcoming authors as nothing makes me happier than helping to get great books out on the market!

Anyway, I look forward to chatting with you all.  Feel free to inundate me with book suggestions.


----------



## William Sewell

Hello everyone!! I'm new to the Boards and look forward to interacting with all of you. I'm an author and have posted about my book Nonoffical Asset on the book Bazaar.

I've been a Kindle user since I won a Kindle at a "Casino Night" where I worked. Since then, I have downloaded and read dozens of books. As a thriller writer, my favorite authors are Lee Child, James Rollins, Joseph Finder, Jeffery Deaver, Gayle Lynds, Jon Land, and Greg Iles. In fact, Greg Iles was one of the first thriller authors I read and he scared the [insert expletive] out of me. I was hooked on thrillers right then.

So, I'm looking forward to great conversations and to sharing tips on books, writing, and anything else.

William Sewell


----------



## TanyaKorval

Hi all,

My name's Tanya, and I'm an author.  I currently have five titles out on Kindle (although they're all in the same series, so perhaps we should count them as one).  I heard this was a really friendly place so I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone 

I live in London and write in my drawing room (that's not as grand as it sounds: the drawing room has a hole in the roof with a bucket underneath it but it does have a real fire that in winter keeps an area approximately six feet wide toasty warm while the rest of the room is sub-zero).

Tanya


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, new members!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## timothycward

Hi everybody,

I'm a spec fic author and reader and podcaster. I've had a kindle 3G for 27 months... heard they tend to die around the two year mark. I hear something rattle inside when I tip it upside down, which is weird.

I came on to do some research about the new Kindle Singles, their pre order program, and the serials program. Any good forum threads or links for those?


----------



## gda

My name is Donovan and I'm an author and internet broadcaster (podcaster).  This is my first time visiting and posting on this site.  I hope to learn a lot from everyone around here!


----------



## JayeWells

Hi everyone! My name is Jaye Wells. I live in Texas, where I'm a full-time write. I've published five Urban Fantasy novels, and just signed a contract for three book in a new series. I write UF, but I love to read almost every genre, so I'm hoping to get some great book recommendations here on the boards. My family owns two Kindles, plus I often read on my iphone and iPad using the Kindle app. It's so convenient since I travel quite a bit. Nice to meet you all! 

Jaye Wells
www.jayewells.com


----------



## hkbarrys

Hi, my name is Barry and I'm new here.

I started reading books around two years ago and I've gone a bit crazy reading. I also took the time to write down a story that had been lurking in my head for a long time and it's available on Kindle (I love my Kindle). I think my immediate goal was to generate a bit more cash to pay for the amount of book I keep downloading.

Hoping to meet some nice people here, thanks 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009N0D2SA


----------



## matthewturner

Hello all,

Thought I would introduce myself as a new time author, long time Amazon reader.

Let the posting commence 

Matthew


----------



## BTaudelMaddox

Hi everyone!

I just discovered this site off of the kdp community and am really excited to read the posts here. I have a kindle keyboard and fire, which I love to death. They are like my life line. I am also an author, strictly through kdp... if you want you can check out my author central page: amazon.com/author/bobbi_taudel-maddox

I am keeping this short because I can't wait to go read some posts about books and gadgets!

Have a great day and enjoy!

Bobbi Taudel-Maddox
https://www.facebook.com/BobbiTaudelMaddox


----------



## Jane Graves

Hi, everyone!

My name is Jane Graves. I'm from the Dallas area. I've written eighteen traditionally published contemporary romance novels, most of which are romantic comedies. My nineteenth, the beginning of a new series set in the Texas Hill Country, will be out next May, and I'm working on the second book in that series now. I just self-published a romantic comedy--I Got You, Babe--that's available now at Amazon.

I just bought a Kindle in the past few months. I always thought I'd be one of those "gotta hold the book in my hands" people, but I LOVE my Kindle. I find, though, that I'm much quicker to buy books, which kills my bottom line, but what can I say? I read even more now because it's so easy to take along with me.

So nice to meet y'all!

Jane


----------



## AmberDa1

Hi All- I'm new to posting here,but been coming here for info over the past couple of months. I am an author (historical romance and other genres).I've published my first two novels. Live up North, like/write scripts and read as much as I can when I can. Lots to learn here and thanks for the helpful posts and links Intinst. Welcome and hello to all the other new users. Now I have to figure out how to add my signature and master posting.


----------



## mblummis

Hi, everyone! I am new to kindleboards and beginning to orient myself.  I am a lifelong, avid reader and bought my first Kindle 2 years ago because my family was drowning in books.  Now every family member has their own and we couldn't be happier.  I am also a soon-to-be published fantasy/paranormal author. My first book comes out November 1st. So excited!  I am looking forward to getting to know this community.  Namaste.


----------



## eujinarose

I am new author by all means and to your board and I want genuine interaction among us, thank you


----------



## TracyL

HI All, 

All I can say is WOW!  I am new to the Kindle Boards and feel like I've just discovered a new universe.  I've written for many years now, mostly freelancing for magazines and newspapers.  When I am not writing I work as a travel agent.  In September I listed my first e-book with Amazon and am having great fun learning about the e-book industry. So much to learn-I am so impressed with all you veteran writers!


----------



## TracyL

OH and I use the kindle App on my ipad to read kindle books!


----------



## tww

Hello everyone,

My name is Theresa Wegand, and I am a proofreader and editor. I have been proofreading for years and have begun editing this year. I prefer to work on fiction but have proofread non-fiction as well. I prefer Romance, but I am willing to work with other genres with a few exceptions. So far I have only edited fiction.

My recent work includes the following: I worked on Colleen Hoover's book _Slammed_ before it was picked up by Atria. I edited Elizabeth Reyes recently published _Fate_. I just finished editing a book for a new author, E.L. Montes, whose book _Diastrous_ will be released in about a week.

I recently learned how to do some formatting as well. I did the formatting for _Disastrous_ for Kindle and CreateSpace.

My fees are based on the length of the manuscript, the quality of the writing, and the service needed (editing or proofreading).

[email protected]

Please check out my Facebook page to see the books I have worked on and the letters of recommendation I have received.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Theresa-Wegand-Proofreading-Editing/372002539538687?ref=hl

Thank you for taking the time to read this. Have a great day!


----------



## Alt0id

Hello,

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone. I just got a Kindle Paperwhite for my birthday last week, so I am completely new to this. I am still learning how to use my Kindle and get books. I really enjoy reading, so am looking forward to learning more so that I can use my Kindle!


----------



## JeremyRiley

Hi Guys, My name is Jeremy. How's kindle? Keep Safe and Enjoy!


----------



## Revtmcnair

Hi> I am Teirrah McNair, a San Francisco Bay Area newbie to the site. I have a Kindle FREE e_book promotion
coming this weekend, October 27-29, 2012. I love all things technology.








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MIV6ZQ Thanks for helping me spread the word.


----------



## Susiemax

Hi everyone I'm new to the boards as well. I love my Kindle, even though I'm a big 'actual book' fan. Now I don't know what I'd do without it. I have close to 40 books on my Kindle at the moment, and adding more every day. I also find it a wonderful help in being able to send my own books to my Kindle when I'm editing to see what a reader would see when they read my book. Great tool!

As a newbie I'm finding my way around so any help from anyone is appreciated


----------



## thaynes

Hello, all.
My name is Terri J. Haynes. I'm a homeschool mom and an Army wife. I'm a writer, graphic designer and avid knitter.  
Most importantly, I love my Kindle. I've had it for several years and I don't know what I would do without it. I thought I would never convert to an e-reader. I was one of those people who swore she'd always read from paper books, but there is something convenient about carrying around 300 books (more like 400 books) on my Kindle vs. one paper book. 
Good job, Kindle, for making a believer out of me.


----------



## GetPublished

Hello Everyone!

I´m totally new to this forum! This is a 35 year old guy from Sweden who will be Here to HELP people that are *Newish* to the life of *Publishing *- _*To Get Published*_  There will be offers from me, but it´s mostly *Valuable Gifts* that will Help people in there _Writing_ 

Kindest

Johan


----------



## urrutiap

Hi there other Kindle users. I'm from South Dakota and first time here.  Kindles are pretty nice by the way


----------



## [email protected]

Hello There!
                I hope this is the thread for introductions to the Kindle Boards. If not I can always cut and paste it to the right place I guess!  Grin

So, my name is Victoria, and I have recently bought my son a Kindle 4. He really loves it and I am happy that he does.

The only problem is that it is < 3 months old and broken already. However, that is for another thread.  Sad

As far as this introduction thread is concerned, we are a family from Killcare, Australia. My son who has the Kindle 4 is 18 years old. I hope to get him involved with the Kindle Boards too. I think he will appreciate it.

Cheers,
Victoria


----------



## Dosho

Hello everyone. I'm new to the Kindle Boards and looking forward to participating in discussions and finding some good reads.

Take Care,

D


----------



## A. P. Hancock

I am new to the Kindle Boards. I have just published my first Kindle book, _Invitations: A Personal Growth Journal - 16 Days to Refocus, Refresh, and Live Again. I had my first Free Day and 126 copies were downloaded. I have now sold several copies since the free day. I am a member of the newly formed Journey Authors Group. I look forward to learning more from all of you._


----------



## Rebecca Myers

Hi, I'm new to this site. My name is Rebecca D. Myers, married, mother of two. proud new grandmother of an adorable baby boy. I mean he is cute. I am retired registered nurse and my husband just retired. So, I had to go to writing to find some sanity. No, he's a great man when you read my book you will find that out. I'm originally from New Orleans, LA and love to cook creole. This is my first book published, My Journey To Heaven And Back. It is in paperback and ebook available on Amazon.com, BooksMillion.com and Barnes and Noble.com. I was writing another book about abuse and survival and then I died and felt compelled to write about this experience. My Journey To Heaven And Back is more than just a near death experience. It is a love story and a story of abuse. I hope you'll pick up a copy. You know how authors don't make much we just do it for the joy of writing.


----------



## Shook50

Hello, I'm new to this site, but I hope to stick around for a good while. I'm a new author, and I hope to make a living writing one day. Thanks.


----------



## GetPublished

Hello all!! I´m totally new here and just wanted to say hi 

I am here to help *people* get *published* in a *smooth way!!*. I´m currently living in Sweden and i have 35 years on my neck . Feel free to ask me anything. Please go check out my site:

http://www.johanrecommends.com - *Get Published On Amazon Kindle For Cash!*


----------



## IloveKindleAV

Hello All,

I joined this kindleboard about a week ago. I am very new here. I am born and raised in Brooklyn, NY. I love Kindle so much!!!

Looking forward to meet you'all! Have a good evening!


----------



## W. K. Berger

Hi,

Been a Kindle reader for several years now (although lately have been reading Kindle books via the app on my iPad). I published my book via CreateSpace a few years ago and then quickly uploaded it to Kindle, where I've gotten most of my sales. I find the Kindle a great way to read all my pdf documents, too.

I'm joining the KindleBoards to meet other readers, plus will be posting about the upcoming free giveaway days for my novel in the Bazaar. I don't want to tie up this post with any promotional jargon, but if you're a thriller or crime novel fan, find me on the Bazaar and check out my book.

—Warren (W. K.) Berger


----------



## SarahCarter

Hey all, I'm new. I recently published my book (Domus Inter) on Kindle and I'm hoping to get some tips here on promotion and stuff.


----------



## acortadino

Hi! This will let you know how new I am to all of this -- I thought I did this yesterday but don't see it posted today!! UGH! (It's okay to laugh - I am! HA!)

Well, I am delighted to be in your company! My first historical adventure fantasy novel ("Valley of the Shadows: Kingdom of Hillael") has been on the market for six weeks. So far it has gotten seven 5-star reviews - exciting! 

Please check out my website @ www.valleyoftheshadows.net. There's a free excerpt to the book there. Please reply or send me a private email and let me know what you think of the site/book. I'm also looking for reviewers.

Also, the eBook version of Valley of the Shadows: Kingdom of Hillael will be free on Amazon from 11/24/12--11/26/12.

Thank you, and I look forward to getting to know all of you!
Cordially,
Amre


----------



## CelineRoberts

Hi Guys, I'm newbie here. I'm Celine.


----------



## danteexplorer

Hi Everyone,
This is my official first post.  I just stumbled on to this site, amazing.  I have a web page I just turned into a book on Dante's Inferno (actually I ended up rewriting every post).  I just published on KDP for the first time yesterday (pretty exciting).  Anyway, glad to be here and look forward to meeting other folks.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Boycool

Hello, friends. I am new to the forum and would like to introduce myself. I have recently published my first book, an exciting short story, which has got a great reception so far: www.amazon.com/dp/B009DXTRB8
Life after Life
In the mean time, I am planning to publish a bigger novel, more of a thriller, within the next few months. All the best!


----------



## intoanna

Hi,

I'm an avid ebook reader, I'm on my second old-style kindle but am considering upgrading to the Fire after Christmas.

I'm working on a novel and three short stories at the moment but who knows if they will be finished within my self imposed deadlines as I tend to get distracted with reading forum posts.

Looking forward to getting to know you guys all better.

Anna xx


----------



## HRavenRose

Hi. I'm a new Kindle user (and author). I've been using Kindle for PC but won a Kindle Paperwhite in a blog contest. Hurrah! Hurrah! Hurrah! So excited, it'll arrive in December. Although the Kindle Fire HD (and color) seem fab, I spend way too much time indoors so can't wait to read outside in La La land on my new KPW. ❤ to interact socially. Also, ❤ book recommends. Especially like sci-fi and memoir but read anything, mostly.  I'm @chocolatevamp on twitter. Btw. I have two new books out for Kindle and one is free for four days over Thanksgiving!

★•´¯`•.•ғяεε кιη∂ℓε εbook •.•´¯`•★ 11/22-25/2012 - #dark #survivor chicklit - From Thursday - Sunday, November 22-25, 2012, you can download a copy of Shadow Selves (Double Happiness - Vol. #1) [Kindle Edition] from Amazon at no cost. It's a $4.99 savings: http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Selves-Double-Happiness-ebook/dp/B009M7FJBW/

Happy Thanksgiving! Happy Holiday Reading~*


----------



## Kodai Okuda

Hello,

I've been a long time lurker here who finally decided to register and join up.

I'm also an avid writer and have been writing science fiction stories since the 1980s, but only just got my first novel published about eighteen months ago.
My passion for writing is rivaled only by my passion for politics, and my writing reflects it.

Hope to be able to have some enjoyable conversation with all of you here. 

-Kodai


----------



## D/W

It's _wonderful_ to see so many newcomers to Kindle Boards from points both near and very far! A big WELCOME to you all!


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, new members!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## AK Taylor

Hello Everyone!

I'm new here to the boards. Just dropping in to say hi!

AK Taylor


----------



## RandyGomes

Hi Guys, I'm Randy. How are you all? I'm Newbie here.


----------



## KrystalShannan

Hi everybody! Thrilled to be here. I love books and read on a kindle most of the time. Favorite genre is romance, but I do wander from there on occasion. I am also an aspiring writer and have one novella published already.
Hugs,
Krystal Shannan


----------



## SuarezMonica

hi guys, just dropping by to say HELLO to all of you. I'm Monica, newbie here.


----------



## Iren

Hello fellow writers and readers!
I am Iren, hope to have a great time here.

---
The Billion-Dollar Girl


----------



## darkanddreary

Hello all,
This is my first post.  I'm new here, and looking forward to finding good reads and good authors.  I do a bit of writing from time to time and have a hard time deciding: read or write.  Hopefully, when I manage to pry myself from my precious keyboard, kindleboards can steer me in the right direction.

Alan Halsey


----------



## Ling Abel

Having a Kindle Fire opened my eyes, I've read books that I did not think I would be interested in and have been absolutely amazed at the enjoyment I've had.  I think I've read more books in the past 12 months of Kindle ownership than in the previous two years.

I will admit that I love SciFi, Mysteries, Thrillers, and Ghost Stories - you can tell where my interest lie.  My favourite books on the Kindle I honestly believe are the 'In Her Name' series by Michael Hicks.  I was hooked by the first book, "Empire".

I'm happy to be here and look forward to sharing recommendations for all the wonderful books for Kindle.

Ling Abel


----------



## nannywoo

I'm Joyce. I use the user name nannywoo quite often on the Internet--started as a joke with a couple of my granddaughters, one of whom is a college student and the other a young mom. Both of those granddaughters have Kindles on my account. With my original Kindle (which my daughter now uses) and the Kindle Fire I got this time last year, I have four Kindles on my Amazon account. This works fine for me, because we have had no problems sharing books so far, and we're all very eclectic readers. Question is--if I get that new Kindle HD with all the bells and whistles for Christmas and pass the Kindle Fire on to yet another grandchild, how many can I have on my account before they cut me off? Is it seven? Think I read that somewhere. Anyway, that's me. I'm a retired college English teacher (lots of literature courses).


----------



## chessy85

I'm new here also - At the moment I have a keyboard Kindle.  Think I would like to upgrade but question is to what?  I'm hoping by reading your posts about the Fire vs. the newer touch Kindles, I'll get my answer.  I like the idea of the Fire but am not sure that it will do the things I want it to do.


----------



## aagrand

I'm new as well. I'm A.A. a writer new to the erotica scene.


----------



## Scott_M

Greetings Kindleboards!

I've been lurking for a few days -- I think it's about time to sign up. Nice place you have here -- very well structured. I hope I'll fit in alright. I'm Scott, and like many of you I have a passion for reading and writing. I've been reading since, well...since I learned to read. I'll read just about anything depending on my mood, but I tend to focus on fantasy and sci-fi. I write in many genre, but so far have been published for a horror shortstory at Horrorbound Online magazine, and my first published novel, "The Goldenwealth Light" -- a YA fantasy piece with a Neverending Story flavor (I'll leave it at that and promote in the proper section).

Anyway, I hope I have something worthwhile to contribute!


----------



## Meg85242

Hello!
I have been following Kindle Boards on Facebook and decided it's time I came in here and got a glimpse of whats happening. I love my Kindle Fire! I am sure I'm not using it to the full extent of it's capabilities and hope to learn how to by reading the boards. Looking forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## Monkeycat3

I've been on the Facebook Kindleboard page for awhile now, and just now found this forum.  I've been using the Kindle App on my home PC for several months, but as of Cyber Monday I am officially a Kindle Fire owner.  If only it would get here faster.  lol

I'm looking forward to checking out all the great info I'm sure I'll find here.


----------



## L.E. Parin

Hi all   I've just recently discovered these Kindleboard forums, and I'm super excited to check this place out!  I'm a very happy owner of a Kindle Fire (1st gen), although I've been eyeing the Paperwhite lately   See you all around!


----------



## Chains

Hi fellow readers and writers

First time for me to set my foot here...looking forward to interacting with you all.


----------



## Jeny Stone

Hi everyone. I have been lurking for several months and today I found this and decided to put my big girl panties on and post. I'm another newbie. One that is scared and excited at the sametime to be joining. Sorry I don't have a Kindle, I use my PC with Kindle app. However both of my grandchildren own one. At the present I have four Romance/Erotica/Suspense books out and hope to have my fifth out before Christmas. Forgive me for any mistakes since I am computer stupid and trying my best to navigate. My future prediction is that I get a Kindle for Christmas.


----------



## Jeny Stone

Hello Everyone, I am a newbie...so new I thought I posted yesterday but not seeing this morning. However, this is not unfamiliar territory for me since I am computer illiterate and nothing seems to work for me.(Can't even figure out how to put a smiley face) I've been lurking for some time and finally decided to put my big girl panties on and post. I'm excited and scared at the same time to be joining such an educated community. I use the kindle app on my PC but believe Santa will be delivering a kindle on Christmas. My sister and I joined forces and have four books for sale at present and the fifth hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## rchapman1

Hi, I'm an Australian author and I've just joined Kindle Boards.  I recently self-published my first book through Amazon both as an ebook and a paperback.  I download ebooks on to my computer.  Looking forward to chatting with some of you.


----------



## jimquinn

I have been a Kindle user since the product first came out.  I am an avid reader and a wannabe writer.  I read the article in Time about self publishing authors and could not resist coming here to hang out.


----------



## PhilCox

Hi everybody

My name is Philip Cox and I am new to this forum. Writing was always an ambition of mine. I completed my first book 'After the Rain' in 2010 and, not having even heard of e-books, tried the traditional, time-consuming, and disappointing route of sending synopses to agents and getting the normal reply. It was only much later that I read about ebooks and John Locke's success in selling over a million copies. I did some research, uploaded the book to KDP - and haven't looked back! I have just had my third published ('She's Not Coming Home') and am about to begin researching for the fourth.

Good to meet everybody!

www.philipcox.moonfruit.com


----------



## AtelierEdge

Hello, my name is AtelierEdge. Let's be friends.


----------



## n7net

Hi, the given name here is Scott. I'm 75 and been married to the same fine lady for 50 years--Barb.  She owns a Nook.

I own a Kindle WiFi and I've read 26 novels on it since June.  I also have the Kindle app on my iPad and HP laptop.

Today is my first day on the board, so I'm still winging it here.  Been writing adventure fiction since the early 1960s--short stories, but I have 17 chapter of a novel in the first draft.  I've been retired nearly 15 years and keep busy with a lot of hobbies.  I have a little website going with some of my stuff on there--blogs at: n7net.me.

Guess I'll go back to lurking.

-Scott


----------



## Jettie Necole

Hello,

My name is Jettie Necole. I am also new here. Excited to be joining you all. I'm a writer too. "THE VAULT" is my first book at Amazon. I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Scribblerworks

Hi there! My name is Sarah Beach, and I'm slowly getting into using e-books. I have the Kindle app for my computers, but don't have a tablet yet. Gotta say that I'm really coming to appreciate the e-book form: I had to get a reference book for something I'm working on (I'm a writer), and it would have been bulky and expensive in hard copy form. Kind of funny to come to appreciate Kindle through some other work, since my own book is on Kindle. Live and learn.


----------



## Meinos Kaen

Hello, thar. Meinos Kaen here! Took me a while to find this topic. I usually find it right at the top... Oh, well. Proud owner of a Kindle Keyboard with 3G since
December 2011 , and I wouldn't change it for anything in the world. Have never read so much in my life! Except for when I was 10. Thanks, grandpa.

Seriously, what is there to tell about eBooks and Kindle that hasn't been already said? I love it because it's light, because it lets you carry around potentially hundreds of book, because with 3G you can shop for them anywhere... I could go on for hours. And I've only just now started to appreciate the authoring side of it too! I guess I'm a fanboy...

Nice to meetcha all!


----------



## Senpai

Hello C.P and everyone else.

Quite frankly, I can't believe I didn't find this place sooner. Anyway, I'm James and I have just released my first book on Amazon Kindle (well the first venture out on my own, at least).

The book is called "Senpai: The Tale of the Gallant Dandelion" and it's the story of Senpai, a young shinobi in training, who receives a precious clue from her mother and sets off on a journey through an alternate-world Folklore Japan, in search of her father.

It is written to appeal to as wide a demographic as possible, with fans of Naruto, Bleach, Pokemon and InuYusha all instantly gravitating to it. However in testing the book so far, we have been surprised by the amount of Harry Potter and Twilight fans who are enjoying it too. And so my illustrator and I made the decision to publish to the Kindle this month, and enrolling in the kdp Select, we are looking forward to getting a much wider consensus from people via the five free day promotion, starting in about eight hours from this post going up!

So I have my work cut out looking for ways to spread the word. But it's been worth it because I've stumbled upon this place.

The book is being released serially through updates and so you will receive every future update without any further charge to you.

If you can help me spread the word at all, it would be a massive help and likewise, you can utilize the users and reach that I have worked hard to establish for my book. Let us all hope for the fantastic Christmas of sales and a great start to the new year!

"Get "Senpai: Tale of the Gallant Dandelion" on Kindle for free before 21st December 2012, 12pm Pacific Time.
Take a look at Senpai's Website and connect on social networks and find out more about the writer.


----------



## Senpai

I just saw that the links hadn't inserted correctly. Apologies.

Senpai book on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Senpai-Tale-Gallant-Dandelion-ebook/dp/B00AH4TTFQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355618735&sr=8-1&keywords=senpai

Senpai Website:
http://www.senpaibook.com


----------



## W. L. Culbertson

Hello Everyone,

My name is William Culbertson, and I will soon be publishing my latest book on the Kindle. Although I've written several tribute books for local interests, this will be a tale of fantasy and adventure that I've been wanting to tell for some time. The first book is complete and in the editing stage. A draft of the second is near completion, and the third is a waiting image image in my mind burning to be set free.

The first book in my Dragon-Bound series, _King's Exile_, concerns the adventures of Dax, young king of West Landly, who is forced to flee his throne by a cruel plot to usurp his reign. As a young boy, inexperienced in the rougher ways of his kingdom, he makes his way in a world full of perils outside the castle walls. He carries with him a dragon' egg and discovers he is one of the dragon-bound. With his dragon, he is no longer alone, but there are still struggles ahead to find safety in a dangerous world full of dangerous plots.

In book two _King's Dragon_ (spoiler alert), Dax is a grown up, competent mercenary commander who finds himself in a war against an invading empire. He also finds himself having to defend one kingdom from attack and at the same time prevent a larger war between humans and all of dragon kind.

Book three, _King's Crown_, concludes the series.

On a personal note, I am a long time mathematics educator with an active imagination. I live in the northwestern most corner of Ohio with my wife of many years. Although she shares my life, she does not share my enthusiasm for this genre, so I have to look elsewhere for vindication of my story telling efforts. I would appreciate hearing from anyone interested in sharing and discussing ideas. I've had Kindle e-readers for some time (an original and now a Touch), and I enjoy discovering new authors with something interesting to say.

I have always enjoyed reading, but in the last 15 years I've discovered the joys of writing. Unlike the classroom, in a book I can natter on at great length without fear of interruption (since there's no way to know when you put my book down). I've always enjoyed heroic adventure tales, and that is what I'm now trying to create.

I grew up reading science fiction, and I've always felt most comfortable with the idea that when you create a new world, you are allowed a limited number of creative fictions - that "willing suspension of disbelief" idea. Once the writer has established a world, the story must live in that world. In this series you will find telepathic dragons (thank you Anne McCaffrey), but there is little else totally fantastical to drive the plot. There are no powerful wizards able to summon great gouts of green fire to save the hero and move the plot along. The world has quite enough adventure in it without having to go over the top.

Thank you for reading,

Bill Culbertson


----------



## CiaraKnight

Hi! I'm an avid reader of all genres and a book addict. I love books with twists, or a unique spin. Sci-fi, fantasy, and anything not of this world are stories that catch my attention. I also read Christian fiction, classics, romance, young adult, and many other genres. I'm a multi-published author of young adult, fantasy, and punk books. My latest release is a young adult post-apocalyptic punk. The Neumarian Chronicles prequel novelette, Weighted was released to acclaimed reviews, and book I, Escapement, will be released in Feb 2013.

I look forward to discussing favorite reads and discovering some new stories.

Question: Anyone read a book on Microsoft Surface yet? I'm thinking about getting one.
Ciara


----------



## Becky Akers

Hello, friends--

As a newbie here, I have a love/hate relationship with Kindle. I released my first novel, _Halestorm_*, on Amazon this year, so I adore Kindle for all the new readers it delivers; I even published a paean to the technology at _Digital Book Today_.**

On the other hand, I don't own a Kindle. Just love my books too much: the way they feel in my hand, the comfort they bring, their stately rows on my shelves, their solidity and cheering variety. Books have always been my best friends, and to change their appearance...well, it's as if your mother suddenly turned into a porcupine. She's still Mom under all those quills, but heck, it's a tough adjustment, isn't it?

*http://www.amazon.com/Halestorm-ebook/dp/B008YF7H9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356106140&sr=8-2&keywords=Becky+Akers+Halestorm

**http://digitalbooktoday.com/2012/09/06/i-was-reading-before-it-was-cool/#more-6717


----------



## Bob Ryan

Hello Everyone,

My first time here so I'll briefly introduce myself.  After harboring the novelist dream for years I took an early retirement a few years ago to pursue it full time.  As I result I just published my first novel as a Kindle book and am working on the second.  I'll be very interested to find out how others who have self-published at Amazon are doing--getting the word out, etc.  Meanwhile I'll go make my shameless self-promo at the Book Bazaar.  I'm sure some of us will be bumping into each other in the various chat rooms.  Best wishes to all.
Take care of yourselves, 'cause as my mother used to say, if you ain't got your health, you ain't got nuthin'.///Bob Ryan


----------



## Mom2Twins

Hello I am Sarah.  I have had my Kindle for a year this Christmas I still LOVE it.  I bought my Mom one for Christmas this year.  Just the basic one, nothing fancy.  I would love to upgrade but the one I have is still perfect.


----------



## donald.hamilton

Hi, everyone - I'm new on here, so not sure what to expect. Along with my family I have just brought our my first book - the journals from a round the word trip we did a couple of years ago when the kids were 11 & 9. Look forward to interacting with you! Donald
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[/url


----------



## elephantguy

Howdy. Happy to have some time to check out this forum, which I've heard good things about. My name is Matt Sinclair. I work as a journalist, but I'm here as a fiction writer. Earlier this year, I started a publishing company (Elephant's Bookshelf Press, LLC) and we've published two short story anthologies (Spring Fevers and The Fall) with another that'll start receiving submissions with the new year. Looking forward to learning more from others who've embraced e-publishing and independent publishing.


----------



## sspeer

Hello everyone. This is my first time on Kindle Boards but I am somewhat familiar with things because my husband has been a member for quite some time. I have always loved reading and have been involved in publishing as a professional proofreader for over thirty years. I have also done some writing and editing and intend to do more.


----------



## T. Lee Cook

Hi everyone. I am new to the Kindleboards. I will be posting about my novella in the Book Bazaar. Happy Holidays!


----------



## michele97

Hello, complete newbie here  

I'm an avid Kindle reader, and have also dabbled in producing a Kindle book with my partner, who is a writer, so I've an idea how things are on both sides of the fence, having worked on formatting text and producing a cover, as well as just reading on my Kindle for pleasure...

Looking forward to chatting, getting to know people, and more about Kindle!


----------



## D.D.

Hi,

I'm new to the Kindle board. Have a Kindle Fire and have the app for PC on my computer also. 
Have been writing both fiction and nonfiction for about a dozen years, and my first book is out in ebook and paperback. 
I'll head over to Book Bazaar next, but wanted to say hi first.


----------



## TaraThompson

Hello all.  I recently published my first book, Meltdown, and am trying to get up to speed on kindle boards/forums/twitter/etc.  Very overwhelming for someone who has just worried about writing a good story up until now!


----------



## quinten

Hello everyone,

I just released my new book, The Everto Addo, and am looking forward to being on this board.  I am a 20-year old author who is now working on my next set of books.  I really love writing and hope to be successful.  It was great seeing what my book looked like on my Kindle.  Looking forward with talking with you all.


----------



## LadaRay

Congrats on your book!


----------



## revroger

Hi I hope I am on the right page for the introduction.  My name is roger I own a kendle fire and love it even though all I do is read with it. I am a father of three have a lovely wife and I run a small online business. I am looking forward to this because I know the fire does way more than being just a book reader ... Namaste'  Roger


----------



## mizwatts709

Hello All,

I'm new to the Kindle world but definitely excited about being here. After listening to a fellow writer talk about how much she loved her Kindle, I decided to stop being so old-school and give one a try. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, new members!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## magog

Hello from another new member from Gloucestershire UK.

Have one crime/mystery novel on Kindle and in paperback. Second book due out at the end of March.


----------



## beechnut79

My name is Brian Beecher.  I live in the Chicago area where I have lived for the majority of my life.  I have three self-published books and have also written many song lyrics which really are glorified poetry.  My latest novel is posted over on the Book Bazaar.


----------



## javrsmith

Hello everyone. I have published 3 non-fiction books so far. It's been very interesting. I'm just starting out with Kindle Boards so I have a lot to learn here.
J.Vaughn.


----------



## pippamclaren

Aloha!

Pippa McLaren here.  

I just published my newest bundle set, Heat Wave: Aloha Escapade on Amazon (both Kindle and Paperback editions). I look forward to interacting with everybody!


----------



## Dale Berry

.

Hi,

I am Kay Kay.

I understand absolutely _*nothing*_ about these electronic things, but I bought a Kindle when my novel and selection of humerous short stories were uploaded onto Amazon / Kindle.

When I find out what I am doing, I shall say more.

In the meantime, you may as well know that my books are about Africa.

Kay


----------



## Active Imagination

Hi Guys

I'm new to Kindle Boards, Nice to meet you all! I joined because I have recently launched a site making book covers and wanted to share it with people who may be interested. Not to mention who doesn't love a good chat about their latest read ^_^.


----------



## BooNoon

You know how you feel when you come to a stoplight and there is a guy on the corner with a sign that says, "Why lie, I want money for booze?"

I'm trying not to cast stones, but a quick glance at the posts in this thread show a lot of new authors who happen to have a new book, but at the same time they are joining this community to _find great things to read_!

I certainly like to read, and as I explore this community more I know I'll find reading suggestions that I will follow, but bottom line, I want to increase traffic to the books I have written.

Which might be pointless because maybe my books suck, but maybe they don't. I've got six offered on Amazon, one of them brand-spanking new. It's called Alone with you Somehow, a thriller/horror about a guy who doesn't quite know his mind.

Please check it out.


----------



## helpfuldanielle

Hi Everyone

I' m from the UK.  My name is Bill Smith.  This is my first time on this forum, I hope to learn from everybody

Thanks

Bill


----------



## SueJ

Hello everyone,


I'm Sue and I live in Southeast Texas.  
My husband gave me a Kindle Fire for Christmas and I LOVE it.....

One "dumb" question though.  I've noticed some of the ebooks have spelling and editing errors.  Is this common?  Also, are some of the books complete or condensed?  Seems as though some of the  writing is choppy  and leaves out things.  Maybe it's just me.......................................


----------



## RosanneRivers

Hi everyone, I'm new to the boards. Just had my book published on Kindle which is exciting! I love reading YA fantasy, dystopian and paranormal. Looking forward to joining the kindle boards world!
Rosanne


----------



## LeonardDeBruyn

Greetings, Kindle-boarders!
I am an avid reader (though I don't own a kindle yet, just an iPod touch and a huge stack of dead tree books). I hope to publish my own stuff at some point, and I would definitely like to see it on the Kindle.
My main connection to Kindle at this point (besides wishing I had one) is that I've done a number of cover designs and illustrations for books published on the Kindle. I have a background in both digital and traditional art, and I have enjoyed it enough that I'm hoping to get involved in more of that. You'll probably see me advertising services in the yellow pages at some point soon, once I've gotten a little banner together and an info page up on my website.
Until then, you'll probably see me lurking about making a few posts here and there. And hopefully, one day, promoting my own book in that thread. 

-Leonard De Bruyn


----------



## MsKHarris

Hi Everyone, I'm glad to be a part of the community and look forward to reviewing your works and hope you will review mine as well.  I'm still stumbling my way through, but this seems to be a pretty active crowd.

I write inspirational books, and love telling stories in a way that inspire people to change.  I want to expand my horizons by tackling the "fiction" genre, so I'll need your encourage, tips, and sage when I'm ready.

I have free download promotions coming up...I'll wait 'til later to share --
Thanks for having me...and, I look forward to engaging with you!
Kim


----------



## Isabella Cummins

Hi Everyone,

I'm a long-time lurker of these boards (Writers' Cafe rules) and have finally decided to introduce myself.

My name is Isabella Cummins AKA The Naughty Novelist. I read my ebooks on my Ipad/Laptop/In the Cloud/Smartphone.

I've been writing for 20 years and have finally decided to publish a couple of titles and see how it goes.

Hope to chat soon!


----------



## jwellnitz

Hello everyone. I work in Cedar Rapids, Iowa at a Fortune 500 company and write on the side. In December I published my first novel, River Way Home. I've really enjoyed entering the world of publishing and the Kindle universe (I bought my wife a Paperwhite in Sept and she loves it). If you're interested here's a few links about me:

http://www.jasonwellnitz.com/ (includes my relatively new blog)
Link to River Way Home: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AKYJR1Y
www.facebook.com/riverwayhome
https://twitter.com/jwellnitz


----------



## philtrate

I was recommended to this board by another user on InfoBarrel, thanks Vaughn
I have one Kindle ebook that has been live for a few weeks now - Exam Grade Booster.
I am always looking for Good Advice and Help (GA & H)
I have a whole string of questions to ask, but I will keep those for the appropriate threads. I plan to be a regular on here now I have discovered the site
Phil


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, new members!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
 Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of KindleBoards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Anita Coleman

I'm delighted to have found Kindle Boards! I can't believe I only found out about it yesterday! I'm happy . I will post my intro shortly.


----------



## nconway

Just found this group when searching for how to link 2 kindles to one amazon account. Got a Kindle for Christmas cause my daughter loved hers and we wanted to share books. Info on here has been a great help already. Thanks to all the people who are willing to share their knowledge with newbies like me!


----------



## KellyKoffman

Hello, all! I recently discovered KindleBoards and have been lurking for a bit, enjoying the amazing variety of information and community that it provides. I'm a reader and writer, love my Kindle (though will admit to liking a hard-copy book now and then as well ), and am excited to participate in a group that is dedicated to the love of books!


----------



## AlpacaAl

Hi there, my name is Alan Parks, and at the end of last year I published my first book. It is called Seriously Mum, What's an Alpaca? and it is a memoir about my partner and I's life, since moving to Spain to breed alpacas. I had to change the name from Bloody Hell, What's an Alpaca? because some websites would not accept the first name. I hope to use this forum a lot, and pick up some handy promo tips


----------



## MommaSaysRead

Hello all! I'm Momma and we have a new website where authors can list their free and bargain books for free. We will be officially launching next week and we would like to get your free listings posted for our big launch!

Come check out the beta version of the website and submit your book for inclusion. You book must be free or <$5.
We love all authors, indie, small publishers, big six, it doesn't matter! Momma doesn't play favorites. 

http://mommasaysread.com


----------



## gregm

Well I really didn't know of you folks until I watched a interview with Hugh Howey on Reddit where he mentioned that he really likes this board.

But as a household that owns 4 kindles and need tips and help occasionally I'm glad to be here thanks to Hugh.

Pretty site. I Admin 3 SMF forums so I'm usually pretty busy. At least I know my way around the software.


----------



## Moirrey

Hi, 

My name is Michele. I have a Kindle Touch but usually read on my ipad mini with Kindle app. I am an author with books on Kindle. Please see below.These two are free on 1-2 March:

Five Lamps and Other Stories
Easy Time Management

Please also check out Ghost Diaries 1: Gigi's Guardian if you like fantasy set in both Heaven and 19602 London. As the heroine, Ariane says, "I didn't expect to make history after I was dead!"


----------



## actimpact

Hi!

Born in The Netherlands, living on the Mediterranean in Spain. My name is Joost (pronounce like Yoast), and as the author of _The 15-Minute Inbox_, I'm the latest addition to this list of new users. Look forward to sharing experiences and inspiration!


----------



## nicossty

Hey fellow Kindle and book lovers, I just joined this forum, excited to see that is such a thriving community. I just published my first book on Kindle and I am looking forward to many more! Happy to be here!  

Nicholas


----------



## GraceBranniganAuthor

HI: Just found this board. I'm romance author Grace Brannigan.


----------



## Spec-Fic Author @shahw1

Hello all. I'm new here and wanted to say hello. Hello! 

My name is Shah Wharton and I'm both an author and Kindle abuser. I love to read! And I love to write.

Genre of choice are horror, paranormal mystery, thrillers, dark fantasy, new adult, speculative fiction in general. Some Y.A and romance can be pretty good, too.

http://shahwharton.com is my blog, where I discuss stories, storytelling, and the storytellers. I also keep my readers up to date about my own books. The first of which is for sale on Kindle (and everywhere else) and is called Finding Esta (#1 The Supes Series) - and urban fantasy, paranormal mystery.

Get in touch [email protected] if you've read my book and would like to chat about it. I love feedback. 

Also, for indie authors, please get in touch if you have any gripes about being an indie author - perhaps you are struggling with tax issues, writing and formatting, publishing - I run an Indie Soap Box meme on my blog and need authors who want to rant about their issue. All I ask is that you include the best links you came across on that subject. Of course, you may include a mini-bio and book links to your post.

Well, that's all for now. I'm unsure of my way around this place, so give me time and I'll see you again soon. X


----------



## Wag-a-muffin

I thought I'd say hello. I'm going to be lurking for a while before I start commenting much. I'm looking for instructions on how to use the Amazon link. I'm sure I'll eventually find it. Thanks for this site.


----------



## Ronald McIsaac

Hi, folks. I'm new to the boards . . .


----------



## mjstorm

Hi, everyone. I'm Matt. Currently in Alaska where I grew up, after stops in Tokyo, San Francisco and Los Angeles. I have an OLD Kindle that's served me well, but my mother recently bought a new paperwhite for herself and I think I might need one of those... I'm an author - my first (published) book went up on Amazon this past week. It's over here: http://amzn.to/UVk9Xy

There's a lot to absorb here on the boards so I'll not be posting a lot right away, as I don't want to drive everyone nuts with questions that have already been answered twenty times.

Thanks,

- Matt.
@mjstorm on Twitter.


----------



## jpear87

Hi everyone, 

i'm a newbie in this forum, nice to meet you all


----------



## liana88

hi people 

i'm newbie to the boards..


----------



## dawgdays

Hello All, my house does their reading on two Kindles, two iPads, an iPad Mini, three iPhones, four laptops and a desktop PC. Yes, we are a little too connected! I am the author of the SODIUM sci-fi series and I am happy to be here!


----------



## 67499

Very pleased to find such a congenial (and well-read) group of folks! I'm new to KB but already having fun joining in conversations. Especially when people tell me about the books they really enjoy and I ought to try. I'm disappointed with a lot of current fiction but keep sampling in hopes of finding something special. Except, of course, I'm a Keith Houghton fan (who isn't?) - Killing Hope (Gabe Quinn Thriller #1). I read a lot of Civil War history, right now working on McPherson's War on the Waters: The Union and Confederate Navies, 1861-1865 (Littlefield History of the Civil War Era), a terrific (but far too short!) narrative. Cheers!


----------



## dar71

Hey Everyone

As a green gilled newbie, I popped in to say hullo and hooray, I am delighted to be here and even more delighted to present to you my first bit of work Coma 2 Combat - A Soldiers Story and a true one at that!

I hope to come across your work and be of assistance to you in time

Here's to your great success

Derek

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Combat-Soldiers-Story-ebook/dp/B00AQZM6JM


----------



## Brad__W

Hi folks,
Long time lurker and now I've finally  joined as a member of this community. I'm an avid reader, something of a writer, and looking forward to participating on here when work & writing demands allow the time.
Brad


----------



## kjackson

Hi everyone. I'm Kim, new to the boards. I'm an avid reader who owns a Kindle Fire. I've been looking for a place for book discussions and this seems to be the place! Looking forward to interacting!


----------



## rickblackmon

Hi everyone!  My name is Rick Blackmon and today is my first day on the Kindle Boards.  My 11th book just went live on Amazon.  It is my third piece of fiction.

I am a retired computer geek that loves to read.  I have a Kindle (MY second, the first was stolen in the hospital where I was recuperating from surgery.) and I am an avid reader.

I have written in the genres and am trying to settle on one now.  My books are selling in dribbles and I want to improve that.  I own Kindling, and Ultimate Ebook Creator, some cover making software.  Thus far I have learned a solid fact.  You can't spend your way to the top.  Writing is not easy but it is fun.  

I have lots of questions and look forward to being an active participant on the board.


----------



## JPGrider

Hi, I'm new to kindleboards. I had a Kindle Fire, but I sold it to my sister. Now I use my Sony eReader, but I should have bought a Kindle reader. Soon...I hope. It's nice to be here!


----------



## Michele Elizabeth

Greetings Everyone,

I too am new to the board and am excited to share thoughts all relating to the kindle/ebook world. My new book, Fembodyverse: An Inner-Stellar Adventure into Womanhood, is now on Kindle. I love hearing how readers are highlighting and bookmarking new characters found in the inner-body adventure.

I look forward to connecting with you.

With joy,
Michele Elizabeth
www.micheleelizabeth.com


----------



## Volker Eisenach

Hello everybody.
This is my first day at the boards and I'm a bit unsure of... well... everything. I am fascinated by the Kindle and published three books myself - all in German, so if you want to give it a read, it would be very much appreciated.
All the best to you...


----------



## lyncroft75

Hello Everyone! My name is Lyn Croft, and I'm a newly published author. I can be found on Amazon, Smashwords, and Hellfire Publishing.com. My new Book ~ Blood and Lilies (Bloodlines) has been released, and I look forward to having new readers, as well as meeting new authors. Thanks!
Lyn


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, new members!! We are so glad you found KBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KBoards authors:Official master list of Kboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost!
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the Amazon Kindle Support (all models) & General FAQs in the forum for Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! Authors my find their questions about KB answered here: Authors: 10 essential KBoards tips. *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum.* 
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your device, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## G_Bingley

Hey there, one of my friends and fellow writer told me that this was by far the best board for kindle writers. My name's Georgeanna Bingley and I while I exclusively write erotica I will read pretty much any genre (science fiction being my favorite). I look forward to meeting a lot of fellow book-fans.


----------



## SueMaddock

Hi Everybody,

I'm new here. Love reading, and have one guide in the Kindle store (How to Pay Off Credit Card Debt). Just had a quick look around the forum and looking forward to participating.


----------



## lee987

Hi I'm new here too. This Sat March 16 my book will be on a 5 day free promotion

D to A in the Ivy League: How I went from D's to A's at Cornell then on to A's at Harvard in 7 Steps with Less Stress and No Homework

http://www.amazon.com/Ivy-League-Cornell-Homework-ebook/dp/B00B4F8Z4S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Gnomicron

Yo!
Long time browser, just joined. 
(I actually thought I joined a while ago, but the login info I thought I used didn't work.)
Sci Fi, Fantasy, Western, Urban Fantasy, Thriller, Mystery, Pulps. That's me!
I was wondering if anyone can point me the direction of updated info about the Kindle Paperwhite. 
I buy one fun thing with my tax return and then go sensible with the rest. 
Don't want to buy one with the issues I've been hearing about. Or buy one just weeks before they announce a brand new one. 
Ya know??
Thanks!


----------



## syedsabirjamil

Hello folks. I just joined this forum, and it looks cool! I am the author of "Digha Lodge: A Short History of the Jamil Family". Published by iUniverse, it is not just history but also humor and horror. Only true stories from the Subcontinent. Interested? These links should help.

http://syedsabirjamil.authorsxpress.com/
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/14425619-digha-lodge

Cheers!


----------



## Chris Cox

I found out about KBoards from Liliana Hart. :waves at Liliana: Just spent a few minute (okay, lots of minutes) looking around and I'm so glad to have found y'all! I love to read-always have. I was the kid who walked down the halls at school, reading and running into everyone who didn't dodge quick enough. 
I have two Kindles, one of the original Kindles, not the one with the slide bar, but the one after that but mostly use my Kindle Touch. It's kind of flaky as far as being user friendly, but the size and battery life can't be beat! I also use the Kindle app on my Android phone if I happen to get caught away from the house without my Kindle (which rarely happens, but sometimes....). So I keep them all nicely sync'ed just in case I need an emergency read.

I write for a traditional publisher under a different name and am working on my first indie book under this name. No sense in talking about it yet, though, since it's not ready of publication yet, right?

I've really been enjoying reading indie books--so refreshingly uncookie cutter! Now to dive into some of the other threads. Though I will probably lurk a few days to figure out the protocol here.

Chris Cox (I'll add my name to my profile as soon as it lets me <G>)


----------



## michellefegatofi

Hi all! I am an American currently living in the Tuscany region of Italy as a full time BDSM submissive. I have studied and lived the lifestyle off and on for over 20 years. I run many internet boards for people that either already practice or want to learn more about the Lifestyle. I decided to write a non fiction guide covering a few basics for Dominants and submissives and have gotten it published. Will be putting it in the book bizarre   once I find it. 

Thanks! Michelle Fegatofi


----------



## gold99mine

Hi All,

So glad to have found this community of Kindle friends.  Looking forward to improving my kindle exposure in writing more interesting books.  Currently, I have 3 kindle titles to my name and am hoping to churn out more in the future.

The book titles are as follows if anyone is interested:

a)	World Flags Quiz  (ASIN: B00AWJBF94)
b)	HCG Diet & African Mango:  The Missing Link to win the Battle of the Bulge Naturally & Hormone Free!  (ASIN: B00BAH7ABE)
c)	Old Picture Postcards (ASIN: B00BUM70R

Looking forward to meeting book fans.
Rita


----------



## Author Giulia Simolo

Hi there  

I'm also new here! I'm an author and my book has been published on Amazon. It's called 'Eat Your Heart Out.' 

Great to be here and I look forward to chatting!! 

Giulia Simolo


----------



## JPGrider

I just wanted to tell you all that I replaced my Sony eReader with a Kindle Paperwhite and I am in Heaven. There are just so many more choices on Amazon then on Sony. Plus, the backlighting is remarkable.


----------



## Chris Cox

JPGrider said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that I replaced my Sony eReader with a Kindle Paperwhite... the backlighting is remarkable.


So glad you posted this. I've been thinking about getting a paperwhite but wasn't sure about glare (which is why I'm not really thinking about a FIRE for pure novel reading, although I'd love to have one for reading magazines.)


----------



## Trowfit Health Fitness and Nutrition

Hello All!!! My name is Brandon Trowbridge.  I just signed up as a new member.  My background and college degrees are in in exercise science and nutrition.  I have been working with general population and professional athletes for over 20 years helping them achieve their fitness and weight loss goals.  I have recently decided to start publishing my books with my recipes that have helped thousands of people lose weight and cleanse and detoxify their bodies.  I am so happy that Kindle of Amazon allows us to share our knowledge.  I will be posting links to my books with healthy and delicious recipes in the Book Bazaar section.  So check them out if you get a chance and let me know what you think.  Looking forward to chatting with you all.  If anyone has any fitness and nutrition questions, please feel free to message me!


----------



## red007

Hello, my name is Cassandra, they call me Sandy.  I use the Kindle App and read Kindle eBooks from my laptop.  Published eight eBooks on Amazon, short stories and tax loopholes.  I am a tax accountant.  Titles: Tax Loopholes Made Easy, The Schedule E Tax Loopholes, How to Neutralize the IRS and Successful Web Sites & the IRS.


----------



## theauthordj

I am Dylon J. Serpa a 20 year old from Ventura, California who has just recently started my author career! I have a children's book but my most recent and prized writings is my newly published book "Writing for the Soul: An Autobiography and Guide for the Broken Down"! I am an avid sports fan and love, love, love basketball. If anyone wants to chat about anything, I am here! 
Go check out the new book as well, it could help anyone who is in a time of need!

http://www.amazon.com/Writing-The-Soul-Autobiography-Broken/dp/148275892X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363935005&sr=8-2&keywords=writing+for+the+soul


----------



## Tes

hi, dear co-forumers)
HRU? 
we are a team of authors and we want to start publishing a series of books to assist those who study English language. We understand that at times this task is dull. We want to make more fun.

please welcome our 1st book - "XOXO text message helper". It contains most used abbreviations.
fun to read, each phrase is illustrated.

look forward to your opion.
HAND ))


----------



## Thomas Boyd

Hello, I'm new to the boards. My wife and I have a Kindle and a Fire. I prefer the Fire, but she seems to have dibs on it. I've been writing historical fiction for several years. I plan to self pub the first in a series of six novels on Amazon shortly, now that I'm satisfied that the quality is there. Looking forward to seeing what I can learn here on this board!

Tom


----------



## tjdell

New user  

I'm TJ Dell I've been publishing independently for about a year and a half and I am in the middle of the painfully slow process of moving into traditional publishing.

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Guest

Hello all.  
I am a newbie to this forum... I've been trying to find good book recommendation sites and forums and this is the first one I stumbled upon. I have a Kindle...not sure which version, its nothing fancy but it serves me well.  
I also do a fair amount of reading PDF academic articles on my Ipad for University...I hope that doesn't exclude me.haha.
Any ideas where I should start for interesting (fiction) book recommendations? (from actual readers, not just authors promoting themselves)


----------



## intinst

K.Rose said:


> Hello all.
> I am a newbie to this forum... I've been trying to find good book recommendation sites and forums and this is the first one I stumbled upon. I have a Kindle...not sure which version, its nothing fancy but it serves me well.
> I also do a fair amount of reading PDF academic articles on my Ipad for University...I hope that doesn't exclude me.haha.
> Any ideas where I should start for interesting (fiction) book recommendations? (from actual readers, not just authors promoting themselves)


What genres are you interested in? You can ask in the The Book Corner and folks will help out.


----------



## divine50

Hi Everyone...

Just joined and looking forward to contributing..

D


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> What genres are you interested in? You can ask in the The Book Corner and folks will help out.


I kind of hop genres so I'm not really sure.haha depends what I'm in the mood for really. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sealeyfisher

Hello from Helsinki.  I am here thanks to a Kindle author who told me that the forums on Kindle are so friendly.  I travel around the worldl, house sitting, and have just taken to writing short stories which are available on Kindle Prime for nothing!  I am also looking for reviewers of my stories and will happily give reviews in return.  Even though I have not lived in the States for many years, I find my writing turns me back to this land and somehow my stories end up with macabre or chilling finales.  I would love to write a long story but it seems too big a hill to climb so I write short ones where I can see over the top of the pile in about a week.  Looking forward to meeting new people on here.


----------



## laurelarockefeller

Hello everyone.  I just joined a few minutes ago.  My name is Laurel A. Rockefeller and I am author of the Peers of Beinan series.  I am a world builder; one blogger told me I remind her of J.R.R. Tolkien.  Flattery, perhaps?  Maybe someday.

What I do really well is world building.  My education is in medieval history.  I've been a living history re-enactor with the Society for Creative Anachronism my entire adult life.  I love historical research, which really does come through in my books.  But I'm also that rare creature known as a female amateur scientist.  I grew up close to one of the very few public astronomical observatories in the United States and between all that experience with telescopes at a very early age and the 1977 release of Star Wars (oh yes, I can remember seeing the original!), it turned me into my elementary school's science geek.

I really admire folks like Dorothy Fontana of Star Trek and Babylon 5 fame.  We need more women science fiction writers.  If I have one lesson for young people, it would be to study EVERYTHING -- not just art or music or literature on one side or chemistry or physics on the other.  It's ALL IMPORTANT.

I am really glad I have a background in both.


One reason I do not write historical fiction per se (even though I think if any of you were to read my books, you might label at least one more historical fiction) is that I know history SO WELL.  It's one of my peeves.  I have the academic knowledge and experience as a re-enactor to spot when someone gets it wrong.

I do not want to be wrong factually -- and I don't want my story telling confined by a very specific time and place.  Rather, in setting my stories on another world, I can talk about the broad social-cultural topics that too often we are afraid to explore.


This is my first post and I really hope I did not screw up on my introduction.  I am visually impaired, so sometimes I miss some things visually.

Do you mind a low vision person being on the list?


thank you very much for letting me introduce myself


In service,

Author Laurel A. Rockefeller


----------



## Jennifer Wenn

Hi, 

My name is Jennifer Wenn and I'm a new somewhat terrified user of KBoards. My debut novel A FAMILY AFFAIR is a part of the KDP select program and went live just the other day. So excited about this!

Nice to meet you all.
Jenny


----------



## BrusiloffJr.

Hello Everyone!

After reading KB for several months, I decided to join.
KB is a great place, I'm glad to be here.

Vladimir.


----------



## ejohns

Hi, my name is Edward Johns and I'm rather new to all of this, but I just wanted to say "Hi", and that I'm really looking forward to getting to know the KBoards community a whole lot more. All the best.
EJ


----------



## anaeross

Hello Everyone,

My name is Ana E Ross and I write contemporary romances that feature alpha males and stubborn heroines who love and fight with equal passion.  I have self-published 3 short stories, and the first book of a 4-book series entitled Billionaire Brides of Granite Falls.

Book #1 is entitled The Doctor's Secret Bride and it was published in May 2012.  Book #2 The Mogul's Reluctant Bride is due to be released in early May 2013.

I am looking forward to having fun on this site, learning and teaching, and reading with all of you.

Blessings.

Ana


----------



## bobrich18

Hi,
I am here to let the world know of my 15th published book, which is available on Kindle.
"Ascending Spiral: Humanity's last chance" has some great reviews already.
Joyce Scarborough wrote: "This book is unlike any I've read before. I made the mistake of skimming the beginning one night, even though I was in the middle of reading another book and was committed to reading several others before it. By the time I got to the end of the first chapter, I was hopelessly and happily hooked. I couldn't seem to get my eyes to read fast enough."
Check it out at http://bobswriting.com/ascending.html

Bob


----------



## eddiemorris0

Hello, welcome to the KBoards. I'm new here too.


----------



## [email protected]

I am a new Kindle author of a book titled, "The Insidious Lies of More". It is a personal story and a research book on the courageous path to simplicity. I am the founder and CEO of an educational software company. I love to write and communicate new ideas to people, my goal is to get people discussing important issues. I don't believe everyone will agree with my position on material things, and that more is not the answer to happiness. Good books stir up conversations, and that is a positive thing.


----------



## Wilkie

Hello, everybody,

Having just learned about this board, I thought it sounded interesting and useful, as well as having social aspects. I was given my Kindle last Christmas and have started using it more, although I still have a large pile of paper books to read. I am based in the Cotswolds in the UK and have completed (more or less) a couple of books and have a third in draft, awaiting serious editing and re-writing. I intend to publish the first two later this year.

Regards,

Wilkie


----------



## goirish

Hi I'm new and recently released my first book Divorce Blues Recovery that has 10 excellent insights that will empower those who have suffered thru a divorce to rise up and begin living the best life yet.


----------



## PhyllisZimblerMiller

I'm the author of fiction and nonfiction ebooks on Kindle and a big fan of KDP Select. I have a Kindle that I really like (especially when the building in which I live lost electricity for 8 hours yesterday). You can see all my Kindle ebooks at www.ZimblerMillerbooks.com and I just wrote a "happy birthday" post about my women's friendship novel MRS. LIEUTENANT (see http://budurl.com/HBMrsLT )


----------



## LynPerry

Lyn Perry here, speculative fiction writer. Hi!


----------



## Gabriel Ratchet

Hi, just joined and thought I'd introduce myself.  I'm pretty new to all this (I admit I still prefer physical books, but I also use the Kindle and iBook apps on my phone).  I have one novel I've been trying to publish through traditional means and another and a couple of short pieces I'm working on and thought it was time I started looking seriously into e-publishing.  Any tips and advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## dbmacks

Hi, I'm Dave Macks.  I write under DB Macks. I am not only new to this board, but new to the concept of boards. I had to ask my daughter for help. I have published a series of sci-fi books for young adults called The Time Twins Series. They are only available on Kindle. I also have a kindle touch and we are getting a second one in May. 
I guess the more unusual thing is four of my characters have their own blogs. It allows my readers to see between the lines. 
I live in the Midwest with my wife. We have 7 kids between us and 9 grand kids. I didn't start writing until I was 50. I have a presence on facebook, twitter, and LinkedIn. my main site is dbmacks.com.  I don't know if I am allowed to show a cover of my books or not, so will error on the side of caution and do so when I know I am allowed.
I look forward to this board.


----------



## Jo Robinson

Hi All,
I will be getting my Kindle soon, hopefully.  I live in Zimbabwe and have had one on order for a while.  Right now I cart my laptop around and read that way.  I like to read most genres.  I write mainstream and sci-fi/fantasy.  Thanks for letting me join.
Jo


----------



## kosjen

Hi all,

Another new author hereby presenting herself. My book is "Emotional Maturity In Everyday Life". With a title like this, I must take care of what I say! My first promotion starts soon, so I will post about it in the Book Bazaar. Talk to you soon!

Kosjenka


----------



## eltonjpt

Hello! My name is Elton and I just joined.  I am waiting for my Kindle Paperwhite 3G to be delivered sometime this week    I used to have a Kindle Fire (1st gen).

Currently reading "No Longer Human" by Osamu Dazai from my library.  I love reading paper/physical books, but I am so excited to use my new Paperwhite!


----------



## AuburnAssassin

Hi I'm AA (Auburn Assassin) and I write fiction as Claire Gillian (mainstream romance, mystery, non-fiction) and Lila Shaw (erotic romance, erotica, erotic horror) and have published under those 2 names. I also write for young adults under a third pen name, but nothing published yet.

I've heard a lot about Kindle Boards so thought I register and poke around some.

I am an avid Kindle reader. I have a very expensive second gen Kindle (it was when I bought it, that is) and a keyboard Kindle and am eyeing that HD Fire...hmm. 

I live in the Pacific NW USA, work full time, read a lot, write a lot.

Looking forward to poking around more.


----------



## Norene1

Hi Everyone,

I'm new at Kboards. I am an author, and I love my Kindle Fire HD!
I wrote an eco-thriller about climate change called Nocturne, Opus 1: Sea Foam.
I love to read, write, and design book covers.  
I have two Persian cats whose pictures I'll post later.

All the best,
Norene Moskalski


----------



## WBK

Hi all, we are new to the site. My partner and I recently published: The Leadership Crisis: How America Lost the Middle East to Islamic Extremists - A novel inspired by true events from 1973 to 1981.

We're excited and look forward to learning more about this community and collective offerings! Please visit our website to review the synopsis and book trailer.

http://theleadershipcrisis-book.com/


----------



## tory richards

I'm new here, too!  
Tory


----------



## Aimee Love

Hello all. I was surprised to find one of my books on a Goodreads list of Kboard authors (since I'd never heard of it before). Not wanting to make a liar of the fan who put it there, I came and joined.


----------



## cdbautista

Hi!  My name is Cherrie and I just joined kboards.  I love to read especially James Rollins' Sigma Force Novels.  I am also an author of children's books written to empower kids to live a more positive life.  Glad to be here


----------



## Imogen Rose

Welcome to KB!

Imogen


----------



## MommaSaysRead

Welcome to KB! It's a lot of fun here!


----------

